# Roof Overbuild?



## mbaybut (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,
Trying to see if it's feasible to extend a roof by over building to cover a front porch.

1) Shows original roof with outline of new roof.

2) Shows new roof overbuild.

3) Architects rendering.

Is this within the scope of a roofing Co?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

As far as the actual construction of the overbuild I would say most roofing contractors would ask for it to be framed and decked before they arrive.

We have done similar overbuilds from start to finish but prefer to install the roofing portion only. I think most roofers are similar in opinion. Honestly at this point in my career I wouldn't even touch the build portion of the project.

As far as the roof lines and proper tie in I don't think you should have an issue. It's a pretty straight forward transisition. Any good roofer should be able to handle it.

With that said... A "quality" roofer should be hired to install the roofing. It is an easy job for a good roofer but most framers would screw up the transisition and valley tie in's. 

Roofer:yes:
Framer:no:


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

i actually had a situation very similar to this a few weeks ago on a smaller scale. The customer wanted their built in gutter extended to cover their deck. I hate giving prices for this type of work because i am almsot always more expensive than a qualified contractor because the job scares me a bit so i make sure there is a cushion for me to fall on. Pricing this work will almost always cost me the roofing job as well.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

You'd probalby be better off with a general contractor or a contractor that specializes in decks. Once it is up and sheathed call in the roofing contractor.

I had a hell of a time trying to find a contractor who would remove the 3 old layers from my original house, put the sheathing on the new addition, and install a new metal roof over everything. You definitely end up with a Jack of all trades sort (master of none).


----------

